# [Wet Thumb Forum]-azn_fishy55's First Planted Tank



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

The tank is about six months old, it is 15 gallons with 1.8 wpg and DIY CO2 Injection with a bubble ladder diffuser. It hold about 3 Guppies, 3 Endler's Livebearer,and 3 Dwarf Puffers.The plants are 3 Temple Plants,8 Cryptocoryne lutea,java moss,and 1 java fern.The substrate is Shult's Aquatic soil with flourish tabs.

Ummmm...sorry I didn't know where to reply so I just edited my old one.I tore down and replanted this tank,one because of what I believe was staghorn(according to plantgeek.com)algae,second I was replanting and taking out some decor,and the last time to change the substrate from sand and gravel mix to Shult's Aquatic Soil.And just yesterday(11/23/05)added a compact sword.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by azn_fishy55:
> The tank is about six months old, it is 15 gallons with 1.8 wpg and DIY CO2 Injection with a bubble ladder diffuser. It hold about 3 Guppies, 3 Endler's Livebearer,and 3 Dwarf Puffers.The plants are 3 Temple Plants,8 Cryptocoryne lutea,java moss,and 1 java fern.The substrate is Shult's Aquatic soil with flourish tabs.


Very nice! I like the Temple plants. Have you had any problems since you set it up? Algae?


----------

